# MTV Saturday Horror Movie Block



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've noticed that MTV has been playing some genre flicks lately, but here's the official announcement.

Every Saturday night at 10:00 p.m., the former "all music all the time" network will show a fright flick or two, with "the gore intact."

Of course, the network is skewing young with new flicks and remakes, but I do love that they are broadcasting the fantastic* The House of the Devil *on March 27th.

Hmmm, I wonder if they need a horror host? I work cheap and do my own makeup and hair. 

http://www.bloody-disgusting.com/news/19237


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you would make a fantastic horror host, JT. And don't sell yourself cheap - you're a man with knowledge of the genre.

Do horror hosts wear hoodies?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I think JT would balk at having to wear a tight evening gown that shows cleavage, six inch high heels and a wig with hair piled up to the ceiling. 

But then again, I don't know what the man does in the privacy of his own home when all that snow starts piling up outside.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Thanks, bro. 

However, if I was ever lucky enough to stumble into such a kick-ass position, or develop one on my own, I would like to think I'd be more along the lines of Zacherley, Uncle Ted and Svengoolie, and not the illustrious and multi-talented Ms. Peterson!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Should we start a write in campain for JT?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'd vote for him And I wouldn't expect him to wear high heels, either. Ballet flats would be perfectly fine


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Not flats, rather platform shoes. It would be outstanding. Start the campaign!!!!


----------

